# Release 7.1 and READ_BIG error



## JimC (Nov 25, 2008)

With the discussion about 7.1 I am wondering if the READ_BIG issue has been resolved. I cannot boot the 7.0 install disc so am still running 6.3. For the record I have an Asus P5KPL-CM motherboard and an LG SATA DVD drive that is recognized as a GH20NS10. I have tried the media on a machine with an IDE CD drive and it works fine.


----------



## eujedi (Nov 26, 2008)

I also have tried 7.1 beta 2 on my ML110 G5 with SATA DVD-ROM and READ_BIG error is still there


----------



## node357 (Dec 12, 2008)

Same problem here.


----------



## ale (Dec 12, 2008)

I think that you should send a report to the stable mailing list with all the info you can collect (complete error msgs, dmesg from 6.3, etc.)


----------



## aragon (Dec 13, 2008)

Both those systems have SATA LG optical drives.  I've experienced this as well, but only with that particular drive.


----------



## gnemmi (Dec 14, 2008)

I hope they do because it's killing me in here ...


```
root@inferna:~ # grep "acd0" /var/log/messages
Dec 13 17:40:17 inferna kernel: acd0: DVDR <TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B/SB00> at ata3-slave SATA150
Dec 13 17:40:17 inferna kernel: acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
Dec 13 17:40:17 inferna kernel: acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
Dec 13 17:40:17 inferna kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider acd0 is iso9660/FreeBSD_LiveFS.
Dec 13 19:22:28 inferna kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_DVD_STRUCTURE ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x30 ascq=0x02
Dec 13 19:22:28 inferna kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BUFFER ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
Dec 13 19:22:30 inferna kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_TOC ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
Dec 13 19:26:39 inferna kernel: acd0: FAILURE - MODE_SELECT_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x26 ascq=0x00
Dec 13 19:31:00 inferna kernel: acd0: DVDR <TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B/SB00> at ata3-slave SATA150
Dec 13 19:31:00 inferna kernel: acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
Dec 13 19:31:00 inferna kernel: acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
Dec 13 19:57:02 inferna kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Dec 13 21:41:49 inferna kernel: acd0: DVDR <TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B/SB00> at ata3-slave SATA150
Dec 13 21:41:49 inferna kernel: acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
Dec 13 21:41:49 inferna kernel: acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
```

The only way out I found of a "READ_BIG" is:


```
Dec 13 19:56:28 inferna kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label iso9660/fbsd7-11092008 removed.
Dec 13 19:57:02 inferna kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Dec 13 19:57:29 inferna reboot: rebooted by root
```


----------



## Mystikki (Dec 14, 2008)

Yep, same error here. Workaround that worked for me: Boot from cd, remove cd after kernel is loaded, Read big error occurs when its probing devices, if no cd is inserted, then there is no error. (or use ide drive) i think it made a same error with samsung drive. do a regular ftp/network install. haven't tried my lg sata drive after that though. Sata controller is intel ich9r. Tried every knob from bios and some boot time tunables, but that was only solution how i could install freebsd 7 on my box.

edit: i have exactly the same LG GH20NS10 drive.


----------



## gnemmi (Dec 14, 2008)

Sad thing is that:


```
Dec 13 19:56:28 inferna kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label iso9660/fbsd7-11092008 removed.
Dec 13 19:57:02 inferna kernel: acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG timed out
Dec 13 19:57:29 inferna reboot: rebooted by root
```

happens once the system is up and running and I insert a DVD that may have a backup or a movie or whatever .. :S


----------



## zeiz (Dec 21, 2008)

I have TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S230Q and no problems with 6.4, 7.0, 7.1-beta2 and 8.0-current. Actually I had general problems but they were gone after firmware upgrade.


----------



## dburkland (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry to revive an old thread but the workaround worked perfectly for me. I have the same board with an LG IDE DVD+RW drive. Thanks for the helpful post!


----------



## aurora (Jun 7, 2009)

After upgrading to 7.2-RELEASE, I began to get the messages you have gotten, "GEOM_LABEL, acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00" and several more in similar fashion. 

I get those messages even when I only open and close the CD-Tray, without putting any CD at all! 

While using 6.4-RELEASE on the same computer I never had such an issue. GEOM Framework seems responsible for this. 

Any ideas to get rid of those error messages?


----------

